# The Silent Kingdom of Anubia



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

This is brief presentation of my 250 l tank. 100x50x50.

Plants

Anubius barteri var. barteri
Anubius barteri va.nana
Anubius lanceolata
Anubius hastifolia
Crynum thainum
Cryptocoryne parva
C.undulata
C.willisi
C.wendtii brown
C.afinis
C.becketi var petchii
Echinodorus bleheri
E.parviflorus var tropica
E.tenellus
E.ozelot-it is stil small and it can't be seen ,it is beyond A.nana
Ludwigia palustris
Hygrophila polisperma
Sagitaria subbulata
and Vesicularia dubiana

I plan to reorganiza this aquascape, by adding some foreground plants like Glossostigma, and Utriculari graminifolia, also I plan to plat Eleocharis parvula,in the corners and Monosolenium tenerum .

In order to do taht I must move some Anubias barteri in the left back corner, an to push Cryptocorynes little bit in the back. When I do that I'll send the update version

I aslo,plan to Install Metal Halyd HQI lamps, becouse I am not satisfied with current lightning.

i'm preparing this aquarium for the contest so I will be happy to see some feedbacks,and some tips.

tahnk you in advance.

PS. first two pictures are from six months ago, and the folowing are current state.I had some problems with black alges,and I fought it with Hydrogen peroxid.But I managed to damage Crynum thaiunm. Fortunatly it's getting better now.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool tank ! And cool name !


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

The name is awesome..and the plant growth is really dense.. nice work.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great tank


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been doing something yesterday with my scape, and it is a litle bit different now. I have inserted some new plants :Glossostigma elatinoides,Utricularia gramminifolia ,Monoslenium tenerum and Ludwigia arcuata. Also some of the plants did't fith in new conception,so I took them out-Cryptocoryne usteriana,Cryptocoryne afinis,and Echinodorus cordifolius marble quuen.

In the back there are ,from left to right/Anubias barteri,Ludwigia arcuata,Echinodorus bleheri,Crynum thainum. In front of the Crynum there is Echinodorus ozelot. And in the front,Sagitaria subbulata,Glossostigma,Utricularia and Echinodorus tenelus. In the midle are Anubius nana,Vesicularia on the wood,Nzmphaea lotus, and some Cryptocorynes-wendtii brown,petchi,undulata,parva and in the left willisii,and Monosolenium is on the wood between C.parva and C.willisii. There are also, some smal Echinodorus species-previflorus tropica and shluterii leopard beetween Glossostigma and A.nana.

Everything i very fresh,I planted it yesterday, but I love to view the evolutiuon of one tank from very begining to the optimal phase,and I hope that you love the same thing.



I wood like to here some feedbacks .Thank you in advance.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

A lush green foreground would complete this already beautiful scape.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Great looking tank. Something nice and green in the front will really make it a wowzer.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm surprised that you haven't tried to put any anubias nana petite in there, in the foreground.....

Just a thought...


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Glossostigma and Utricularia gramminifolia are in the foreground. I hope that they would spread out very quickly.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh, I'm sure they will! I know that it will look very, very nice when that happens. I was only saying that I was a little surprised that you didn't consider anubias nana petite for the foreground because it would have "stayed with the theme" of The Silent Kingdom of Anubia. 

But, as I said....it was an idea, and not even really a suggestion even. Your tank looked great before, and I'm sure that the foreground will make it look even better still.


----------



## imzadi (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree, something very short and green in the foreground would be nice. Also, I can't really tell, but do you have a solid black background on your tank? If not, consider it as a canvas for the artwork of your great aquascape. Do you have room for some tall skinny plants in the back, like vals maybe? I think the contrast between their bright green and the brown wood and red plant would be fantastic. Also, you chose a lovely piece of wood, I love the curly-looking bit in the lower center of the tank!


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Donald, 

Anubias nana petite is great idea, but it grows very slow, and it is very rare in our market. I have 2 small plants of Anubia nana petite, but it would probably take few years to cover space in the front. I chose Glossostigma, because of her rapid growth,and light green colour, that will be very pleasant contrast to nana and other plants.And Utricularia, will be very intresting beetween Glosso and Ech tenelus.

Imzadi, the back of the aquarium is covered with a blag garbage bag of course it is otside of the tank, it is a litle bit wrinkeled .As for the space, in the background, there are Echinodorus bleheri, Ludwigia arcuata ,Ludwigia repens, and Crynum thainum. Maybe I will put some thin graslike tall plant, such as Valisneria or Echinodorus uruguyensis, and I will be more than happy if I could find Crynum calamastriatum, but it was never imported in Serbia,but maybe I will be able to find it.

A piece of wood is the root of the grapes-Vittis vinea, that was very old.I found few of them in one old vineyard . I just cleaned up bark ,showered them and attached some stones, so they could not float.Few months after, they became filed with water and I have removed stones from them. 

As for the fishes. I think that Moenkhausia sankta filomene and Hyphesobrycon serpae wuold fith in ,very well. Waht do you think? There are some Crossochileus siamensis,and some Botia machracanta already in there.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Donald, 

Anubias nana petite is great idea, but it grows very slow, and it is very rare in our market. I have 2 small plants of Anubia nana petite, but it would probably take few years to cover space in the front. I chose Glossostigma, because of her rapid growth,and light green colour, that will be very pleasant contrast to nana and other plants.And Utricularia, will be very intresting beetween Glosso and Ech tenelus.

Imzadi, the back of the aquarium is covered with a black garbage bag of course it is otside of the tank, it is a litle bit wrinkeled .As for the space, in the background, there are Echinodorus bleheri, Ludwigia arcuata ,Ludwigia repens, and Crynum thainum. Maybe I will put some thin graslike tall plant, such as Valisneria or Echinodorus uruguyensis, and I will be more than happy if I could find Crynum calamastriatum, but it was never imported in Serbia,but maybe I will be able to find it.

A piece of wood is the root of the grapes-Vittis vinea, that was very old.I found few of them in one old vineyard . I just cleaned up bark ,showered them and attached some stones, so they could not float.Few months after, they became filed with water and I have removed stones from them. 

As for the fishes. I think that Moenkhausia sankta filomene and Hyphesobrycon serpae wuold fith in ,very well. Waht do you think? There are some Crossochileus siamensis,and some Botia machracanta already in there.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are some updates, 

Everithing is going as I planed, only green alges are distubing me a litle bit, but I am sure, taht it will be overcomed, when aquarium matures.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this! Beautiful tank!!


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks nice. I have to be honest though - not crazy about the substrate color. What is the plant in the right foreground? Is it lucens or something like that? Anyway, nice growth and cool title!

-Ryan

Edit: Ok, I see what that plant is now.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i like that tank a lot anubias are probably my favorite plant i have idk why exactly lol.i do love how you used them here beautiful


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Ringram, the plant in the right foreground is Echinodorus tennelus.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

you must tell me the trick. all my anubias are gone...


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Hedson the trick with Anubias is to attach them to some piece of wood, and not to plant them in the substrate, because if their rizom is in the supstrate it tends to rot. I always put them only on the piece of wood and with good fertilisation they grow wery nice. 

Other trick is to remove old leaves regularly, especially if alges spread on them, and alges do almost always spread on old Anubia leaves.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks for the trick...


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is an update. Cince some plants begun to grow very fast, I was forced to do some rearangements.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I just love this tank, you're doing an excellent job on it!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

That is nice looking.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Wondeful world for anubias, I'm looking for the coffeefolia one but it's really rare...


----------

